# Roseland,NJ - Several Plows for sale in North NJ



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I have two 7'4" Western Suburbanite setups for Tacomas . One is for a 1995 1/2" -2004 and the other is for a 2005-2020 2500 each obo

I have one 7'5" Western Unimount plow side only $obo

I have one SnowMan Snow plow rear plow model 70+SC with a new piston and hoses. No controller or remote at the moment $obo

6.5' Western Unimount Setups for Jeep TJs $2500 obo

I also have a few toro 1128oxe and Ariens platinums also $??? now sure yet

Pm me with questions thanks


----------

